# Need Help Uploading Garmin .fit Files Into Cyclops Power Agent



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I recently treated myself to a Cycleops Pro + powertap and have successfully paired it up with my Garmin Edge 500. While riding, I see current power, avg power, max power, etc...so all is going well...except...I can't get Cycleops PowerAgent to import the Garmin .fit files from my rides.

Every time I tried to import a .fit file, I get a message in PowerAgent saying *"One or more rides were recorded using a variable recording rate. Peak Power, Normalized Power, TSS and IF cannot be calculated with a variable recording rate."*

It appears that I need to tweak a setting in my Garmin to produce non-variable recording rates, but I can't seem to figure out what to change or where to find it.

Anybody know how to solve this?


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

You could go in to Garmin Training Center or Garminconnect.com and export the file as a .tcx and try to upload to Power Agent that way? I've never used PA, but I have just started using a 500 as well and so have been trying to find the easiest ways to get the .fit files into: Training Center, garminconnect.com, Training Peaks, and wko+ (yeah, I know, too much right?).

TC and TP will accept the file, and they are MUCH faster to upload than tcx files. I can through the TP device agent get the .fit file into wko+, but I have to have internet access (I don't always). Training Center is a simple "download from device", as is garminconnect.com

My coach however doesn't have my device and wko+ doesn't accept .fit files directly, so I'm still trying to figure out how to get him my files for review.

But, I'd try the .tcx export!


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

redlizard said:


> I recently treated myself to a Cycleops Pro + powertap and have successfully paired it up with my Garmin Edge 500. While riding, I see current power, avg power, max power, etc...so all is going well...except...I can't get Cycleops PowerAgent to import the Garmin .fit files from my rides.
> 
> Every time I tried to import a .fit file, I get a message in PowerAgent saying *"One or more rides were recorded using a variable recording rate. Peak Power, Normalized Power, TSS and IF cannot be calculated with a variable recording rate."*
> 
> ...


Garmin uses smart recording and automatically switch the rate to 1 sec if a power meter is detected. No way to change it manually


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

I've been able to upload them to both Garmin Connects and Garmin Training Center and they look good, but I really want to get them into PA, so that I can make use of it's features and tools. I'll look into converting them into .tcx files next.

With as many people as there are out there using Garmins with Powert Taps, I have to think there's an elegant solution.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

allison said:


> You could go in to Garmin Training Center or Garminconnect.com and export the file as a .tcx and try to upload to Power Agent that way? I've never used PA, but I have just started using a 500 as well and so have been trying to find the easiest ways to get the .fit files into: Training Center, garminconnect.com, Training Peaks, and wko+ (yeah, I know, too much right?).
> 
> TC and TP will accept the file, and they are MUCH faster to upload than tcx files. I can through the TP device agent get the .fit file into wko+, but I have to have internet access (I don't always). Training Center is a simple "download from device", as is garminconnect.com
> 
> ...


I just tried converting them to .tcx and PowerAgent still doesn't like them. :mad2: 

I'll keep snooping around and will report back any progress.


----------



## Ray_from_SA (Jun 15, 2005)

Let us know if you figure it out. I have the same Garmin/PT pairing as you and would like to be able to use PowerAgent too.


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

Ray_from_SA said:


> Let us know if you figure it out. I have the same Garmin/PT pairing as you and would like to be able to use PowerAgent too.


Good news, I was able to load .tcx files into PowerAgent. I must have screwed something up the first time, because it worked when I tried it again.

Process I used was as follows:

1 - uploaded the .fit file from my Garmin into Garmin Connect. You must set up an account ahead of time. It's free, of course.
2 - from within GC, chose the activity I just uploaded, then clicked on the _'export'_ icon located under the map, chose *.tcx* as the file type, then saved it off to my hard drive
3 - opened up PowerAgent, chose the user (there was only me, but still had to choose it)
4 - went to the _'file_' menu at the top left, chose '_import_', chose '_activity data_', chose the *.tcx* file to import, then clicked on 'open'. (Be sure to set the file type to *.tcx *at the bottom of the window or it won't see the file you want to upload.) 
5 - a new window popped up showing the file to be imported - I clicked on the file, then chose save

Good luck.


----------

